# d2vzw Can't partition non-vfat: datamedia



## zaq (Jun 19, 2013)

I have attempted to install 4 different AOSP ROMs with CWM and TWRP, but I never succeed. The steps I take are:

format data/factory reset
wipe cache
wipe dalvik cache
install zip from sdcard.

I have tried many, many different variations of this as well, reflashing in odin probably 10 times, but ALWAYS get the same error:


```
<br />
Opening update package...<br />
minzip: Missed a local header sig (at 10)<br />
[URL=E:Can't]E:Can't[/URL] open /blah.zip<br />
(bad)<br />
Installation aborted.<br />
[URL=I:Can't]I:Can't[/URL] partition non-vfat: datamedia<br />
[URL=I:Can't]I:Can't[/URL] format unknown volume: /emmc<br />
```
What did I do wrong and what do I do to fix this?


----------



## DiSiD (Jun 21, 2013)

I am an absolute noobie when it comes to flashing roms, and I've made my share of mistakes. This is what I was instructed to do by someone very helpful in a different forum (maybe others here can confirm or provide feedback). From rom manager, cwm:

1. Reboot into recovery
2. Wipe data/factory reset
3. Wipe cache
4. Wipe davlik cache
5. Format system
6. Flash rom
7. Flash gapps
8. Fix permissions
9. Reboot system
10. Enjoy

P.s. make sure rom is appropriate for your model and carrier


----------

